# early Presque Isle??



## stoker2606 (Jan 31, 2011)

I've recently lost my source for information on P.I. from a local . Is there anybody out there that could help me out?? Water temp in the bay, brown bass activity, ect.??? Thanks Dave


----------



## pdtroup08 (Apr 24, 2014)

I'm curious as well already bought pa license but don't usually go up until at least the end of April.


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

I think you could post this under Lake Erie general discussion since it's still in Lake Erie, you might get a better response. I post all my fishing reports from Barcelona, NY under Lake Erie fishing reports since it's still Lake Erie.


----------



## Big Mo (Oct 25, 2006)

try www.fisherie.com may help you out


----------



## chaddy721 (Mar 31, 2013)

Perch are on fire but no reports of bass yet. Couple groups on Facebook. Northwest pa fishing, and northwest pa ice fishing page.they are up to date on the fishing


----------



## PymyBone (Jan 12, 2014)

Just saw a report on poor Richards Facebook page that the perch are on fire right now. (Report was from today) I'll be going up tomorrow, and I'll report back what I find.


----------



## PymyBone (Jan 12, 2014)

Good day fishing today. Water temp was about 45, in the bay. The perch are really biting right now too. Caught about 100 or so between 3 of us. Only kept 25 jumbos wouldn't keep anything under 10 inches, even got the bonus steelhead. A few guys were out bass fishing, didn't get to talk to any though.


----------



## Skeet1 (Jan 10, 2013)

Water temp has been in low to mid 40's. Perch fishing has been good with a new state records caught last week. Other fishing has been hit and miss. Recent cold snap will not help. I fish the bay and lake about 100 days a year and will be happy to help with info on this end of Lake Erie.


----------



## stoker2606 (Jan 31, 2011)

Skeet1 said:


> Water temp has been in low to mid 40's. Perch fishing has been good with a new state records caught last week. Other fishing has been hit and miss. Recent cold snap will not help. I fish the bay and lake about 100 days a year and will be happy to help with info on this end of Lake Erie.


----------



## stoker2606 (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks Skeet 1, you sound like a good source of info .I travel about two hours to get to the Isle , right now I'm really watching this weather. I'm trying to set up a smallmouth trip based on the bay temp and the weather. Hope to hear from you soon. Thanks Dave


----------



## chasmo (Jun 17, 2012)

Skeet1 said:


> Perch fishing has been good with a new state records caught last week. .


Any additional info regarding state record perch??


----------



## pdtroup08 (Apr 24, 2014)

All pictures off of a Facebook post of the fish. In Northwest Pennsylvania ice and open water fishing. Don't know any other details


----------



## chaddy721 (Mar 31, 2013)

Def a pig .I believe he's a captain of the Edward John perch boat also.


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

Slobasorus!


----------



## stoker2606 (Jan 31, 2011)

I just got back from P.I. this morning. Wind was a issue in the bay . The good news is, we got to fish yesterday. The temp on the north end of the bay was 53, south end 57. The brown bass are scattered and not very many boats were out. We caught a couple of limits , some 4# females , but it was tough. From what we saw, it will probably be another week before the run REALLY kicks off. Thanks Dave


----------



## kx36594 (Feb 6, 2010)

The wife and I are coming up this weekend to do some fishing and relaxing... Any update on the small mouth bite? Is perch fishing still doing good? PM me if you want...thanks for any help...


----------



## rmcmillen09 (Jul 15, 2014)

Went out of Lampe marina Sunday and headed out to 48' off point of Peninsula. Worked back in to 45' and it was on 2 limits and back . Saturday just West of the Coast Guard station we got into some nice smallmouth casting out into channel and slow retrieve along bottom with shiners,lots of marks on lowrance stacked all along the dropoff,


----------



## ohflyfisher614 (Apr 2, 2010)

I was up there this past weekend and things seemed very slow. I was wading and wasn't able to wade my preferred spots. Water was way up and there were probably 2-3 foot waves in the bay with the east wind. Talked to a few guys in boats and none had caught more than 1-2 smallies. Didn't take a water temp but my best guess is that it was 50ish.


----------



## pdtroup08 (Apr 24, 2014)

Anyone getting em yet or is this cold front messing it up?


----------

